# Paneles solares, inversores y microinversores



## santiago29lg (Jul 3, 2013)

Hola a todos. Espero me puedan ayudar con una dilema que tengo, quiero instalar paneles solares en mi casa, energizandola completamente. Mi casa consume 19kwh diarios, por tanto haciendo unos calculos bastante faciles da como resultado instalar 15 paneles de 300w cada uno, esto asumiendo que hay 4 horas de sol mínimias en Bogotá Colombia (300*4=1200 ; 19kWh/1200=15 paneles). Creo que hasta ahí voy bien pero surgen las siguientes preguntas:

1. El inversor que debo usar debe tener una potencia de 19kwh?.
2. No quiero cablear toda la casa para energizar cada electrodomestio entonces me pregunto si el inversor se puede conectar directamente a cualquier enchufe (toma) de la casa o se tiene que manipular el contador directamente para poder hacer esto?
3. Investigando, las personas que realizan proyectos grandes con paneles estan usando microinversores. Que son estos?

Gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## palurdo (Jul 4, 2013)

Hola, para empezar ten en cuenta que 19kwh no es potencia sino energía. Depende de cómo la vas a utilizar, porque si utilizas por ejemplo los 19kwh durante 19h al día, estás utilizando una potencia promedio de 1000w. De todas formas el rendimiento de las placas no es siempre el mismo a lo largo del día, pero creo que podrás obtener, al menos en verano, los 1200wh por placa al día. Si planeas que los 19kwh de energía, los vas a usar en un promedio de 4 horas como muy pronto, estarás usando una potencia promedio de 4500W. De todas formas tienes que adecuar el inversor a la potencia de pico necesaria que vas a utilizar en tu casa (Supongo que utilizarás algún tipo de almacenamiento de energía como baterías solares, en ese caso tienes que dimensionar las baterías para que te proporcionen al menos un 50% más que esos 19kWh cada día. por ejemplo Una gran batería de coche estando cargada tiene una energía aproximada de 12V*600Ah=7200Wh, por lo que con 4 o 5 de estas baterías sería suficiente para tu demanda, pero si pones más baterías mejor para no permitir que se descarguen del todo). Si vas a conectar a tu casa el inversor, tienes que hacerlo justo después del contador y antes del cuadro del diferencial, porque allí es la sección máxima de cable general que alimenta toda la casa. Si el inversor lo conectas a un enchufe o una caja de empalmes secundaria, puedes tener problemas en caso de cortocircuito. La potencia máxima del inversor sería la potencia que admite la instalación de tu casa. Si por ejemplo tienes una instalación que soporta 3000W (y para esa potencia tienes dimensionado el general) pues el inversor tiene que ser de esa o como mucho un 20% más de potencia.  Si quieres poner un inversor de menos potencia porque sabes que no vas a usar de forma instantanea más de esa potencia, pues debes de adecuar el cuadro de magnetotérmicos conforme la potencia que vas a necesitar, porque de lo contrario se protegerá el inversor.

Por cierto, si el inversor es off-grid, no puedes emplearlo para simultanear el suministro de la empresa de energía con el de tus placas, así que tienes que conmutar uno u otro suministro. Tendrías que usar una pareja de magnetotérmicos exclusivos (que cuando uno se activa, el otro se desactiva) para cuando quieres elegir suministro comercial o el tuyo propio de autoconsumo.

Si el inversor es tie-grid, no hay problemas en conectar el inversor directamente a la red, porque se sincroniza en fase con la red comercial, y en teoría podrías prescindir de baterías, ya que si el contador es diferenciador, contará hacia atrás cuando suministres energía, y hacia delante cuando la consumas, por lo que si suministras más de lo que consumes, tendrás un "saldo negativo", que no te va a pagar la compañía, pero al menos les pagarías la cuota como si hubieras consumido 0kWh. Eso se llama balance-neto. De todas formas eso pasa en un país serio. En el pais de la pandereta que siendo monarquía es una república bananera, en el que vivo, aquí está prohibido suministrar energía a la compañía, pero si lo haces, como los contadores que tenemos aquí son integradores de valor eficaz (que es un valor absoluto positivo), lo que ocurre es que los kWh que suministras, en lugar de descontarlos, o al menos no contarlos, te los cuentan como si te los hubieran vendido ellos, así que te los cobran 2 veces. Lo mismo que cobran también por la potencia reactiva que los aparatos de casa devuelven a la red. Aquí en hispanistán, llevan años discutiendo sacar una ley de balance-neto para los que tenemos placas, pero el proyecto de ley lo están matando cada vez más. Ahora lo que quieren es que por ejemplo, si la compañía eléctrica te vende la electricidad a 15 céntimos el kWh, tu se la vendes la que generas, a 3-4 ctm/kWh, de forma que tienes que darles 4 o 5 veces más energía que la que tu consumes de ellos para que no tengas que pagar por energía gastada ya que tu les vendes a precio de productor, y ellos te venden a precio comercial. Eso además de pagar otro impuesto como productor, y pagar doble alquiler de la línea. Un alquiler por consumir energía, y otro por suministrar energía. En definitiva, que producir te sale casi tan caro como no producir nada y gastar desde la compañía. Esa es la mierda de proyecto de ley de balance neto en este país de pandereta y farandula.

 De hecho puedes conectar todos los tie-grid en paralelo que quieras, por ejemplo un tie-grid por cada 4 placas y batería, y así los inversores al ser de menos potencia (por ejemplo puedes poner 10 microinversores tie-grid de 500W en lugar de uno de 5000W) te pueden resultar más baratos.


----------



## jonciosito (Jul 4, 2013)

hola amigo palurdo disculpa pero podrias colgar una imagen tanto off grid como tie grid 
salu2


----------



## palurdo (Jul 4, 2013)

Off-grid:







Grid tie:


----------



## jonciosito (Jul 4, 2013)

pero entre los dos cual es el mas recomendable?
saludos


----------



## santiago29lg (Jul 5, 2013)

Primero Quiero agradecerte por tu respuesta, fue demasiado util, pero quisiera preguntarte algo mas Palurdo. Bueno yo me base en la factura que me llega a la casa de luz, lo que dice es que gasto 570kwh al mes lo que quiere decir que al dia son 19kwh (570kwh/30=19kwh), nosotros en la casa utilizamos casi los mismos apartos por 17h (8am a 12 pm), por ello segun lo que me dijiste necesito un inversor de 1.5KW. Estoy en lo correcto?

Y otra cosa me dices que debo conectar el inversor seguido al contador,es decir que debo conectar en paralelo el inversor a los cables: neutro y el otro al linea o como es? , y he visto invesores que vende en mi pais y creo que son off grid, pero me gusta la opcion grid tie como los diferencio? este me serviria
http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.co/MCO-405698337-inversor-corriente-whistler-1200w-solar-auto-ambulancia-110v-_JM.


Y para finalizar, mi objetivo es energizar toda la casa con paneles solares, no tenia presente lo de saldo neto, En Colombia no se como las compañias de luz contribuyan con  la "ayuda ecologica" , me toca hacer la respectiva averiguación para que no me roben.

Gracias por la ayuda.



Y ultima cosa, los microinvesores que he averiguado tiene una salida de 220v (como el enphase) no sabras si hay algunos que tengan salida del 110v, me interesan bastante. Gracias de antemano


----------



## palurdo (Jul 6, 2013)

jonciosito dijo:


> pero entre los dos cual es el mas recomendable?
> saludos



Es que son dos sistemas diferentes entonces depende de la circunstancia porque cada uno tiene sus ventajas e inconvenientes. 

Por ejemplo el sistema grid-tie permite actualizar a mayor potencia sólo añadiendo módulos a los que ya hay. En el off-grid, tienes que cambiar el inversor por uno mayor. Por contra, a igual potencia de inversor, los grid-tie son más caros que los off-grid, más o menos una vez y media más caros, no llega al doble. Además, si no tienes suministro eléctrico comercial o no tienes posibilidad legal o real de conectar el inversor a la red comercial, es tontería poner un grid-tie a menos que se busque aumentar modularmente en el futuro la potencia.





santiago29lg dijo:


> Primero Quiero agradecerte por tu respuesta, fue demasiado util, pero quisiera preguntarte algo mas Palurdo. Bueno yo me base en la factura que me llega a la casa de luz, lo que dice es que gasto 570kwh al mes lo que quiere decir que al dia son 19kwh (570kwh/30=19kwh), nosotros en la casa utilizamos casi los mismos apartos por 17h (8am a 12 pm), por ello segun lo que me dijiste necesito un inversor de 1.5KW. Estoy en lo correcto?



Ten en cuenta que si te guías por la potencia promediada puedes tener problemas cuando conectes un aparato nuevo, como una estufa de 2000W en invierno. Lo mejor es poner un inversor adecuado a la capacidad de corriente de tu red doméstica. Si tienes una instalación de 4000W, pues usar un inversor de 4500W de potencia de pico. S



santiago29lg dijo:


> Y otra cosa me dices que debo conectar el inversor seguido al contador,es decir que debo conectar en paralelo el inversor a los cables: neutro y el otro al linea o como es? , y he visto invesores que vende en mi pais y creo que son off grid, pero me gusta la opcion grid tie como los diferencio? este me serviria
> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.co/MCO-405698337-inversor-corriente-whistler-1200w-solar-auto-ambulancia-110v-_JM.



Si tienes inversores grid-tie sólo conectando la salida a la fase y neutro (y la tierra de protección, que no se olvide) tras el contador o incluso en cualquier enchufe de casa ya lo tienes (pero conectarlo en cualquier enchufe no es recomendable por lo que ya he explicado antes)

Si tienes un inversor off-grid tendrás que conmutar entre suministro de red, o suministro de tu inversor. Si quieres una conmutación transparente con un inversor off-grid sencillo, en todos los aparatos de casa coloca pequeñas SAIs (UPS) de esa forma los electrodomésticos no se enteran cuando pasas de un suministro a otro. Algunos off-grid ya tienen implementada es función y hacen la conmutación automática como si fueran una gran SAI, como por ejemplo cuando el nivel de baterías es muy bajo, o cuando se está pidiendo demasiada potencia al inversor y antes de apagar el suministro, es preferible conmutar a la red comercial.

Normalmente por el exterior los dos tipos de inversores son muy parecidos. El vendedor o el fabricante en la hoja de datos debe indicar el tipo de inversor que es.



santiago29lg dijo:


> Y para finalizar, mi objetivo es energizar toda la casa con paneles solares, no tenia presente lo de saldo neto, En Colombia no se como las compañias de luz contribuyan con  la "ayuda ecologica" , me toca hacer la respectiva averiguación para que no me roben.



En muchos paises europeos y en algunos estados de USA está regulado el balance neto, pero cada pais tiene su propia legislación. Te suelen ayudar mucho en tu país las asociaciones para el fomento de las energías verdes, o la fotovoltaica.



santiago29lg dijo:


> Y ultima cosa, los microinvesores que he averiguado tiene una salida de 220v (como el enphase) no sabras si hay algunos que tengan salida del 110v, me interesan bastante. Gracias de antemano



No estoy muy puesto puesto que en europa tenemos por regla general  220-250V de red. De todas formas los mismos fabricantes deben tener interés para poder fabricar inversores duales, o modelos adaptados a las tensiones de los distintos paises. Con un correo electrónico realizando esa consulta al departamento comercial de la marca del inversor que te interesa se debería tener respuesta factible.


----------



## jonciosito (Jul 8, 2013)

palurdo disculpa entonces para una casa que quiera ser autosuficiente tiene que exceder siempre el voltaje diario disponible por el voltaje necesitado para evitar cualquier nuevo aparato que se valla a utilizar?tambien es necesario tener un conmutador y un ups en casa electrodomestico que se va a conectar para que no se apage en el momento que se acaba la potencia de tus baterias o que ese dia no haya echo sol?
pero una pregunta mas no se puede modificar el procesos en ves que uno espera que el conmutador cambie de bateria a energia publica se podria poner un censor que cuando las baterias estan bajas o el sol no abastece totalmente la potencia que se requiera en el hogar que la energia publica no tome el control de nuestros aparatos si no empiece a cargar nuestras baterias asi no tendriasmos que estar cambiando de baterias a energia publica?


----------



## santiago29lg (Jul 11, 2013)

Muchas gracias palurdo, ya creo que estoy cerca de empezar a comprar las cosas pero no se cuanta es la potencia maxima, cuando tu me dices :  "_Lo mejor es poner un inversor adecuado a la capacidad de corriente de tu red doméstica. Si tienes una instalación de 4000W, pues usar un inversor de 4500W de potencia de pico_" como hago para saber la capacidad de corriente en mi red domestica? En el contador dice 3*150/260V y 20A como muestra la imagen que publique eso quiere decir que la potencia es de 260*20=5200W? en este caso necesitaría un inversor de  5500w de potencia pico? si es asi, y solo consigo inversores de 1000W-2000W pico, ¿puedo conectar 3 de estos en paralelo a la red domestica?

y otra cosa, para estar seguro de cuanto consumimos al día, y también para regular la potencia consumida al día, será que puedo colocar un medidor o algo parecido en la salida de los tacos  o que me recomiendas?

Y ultima pregunta ya conseguí un proveedor que me suministra paneles de 300w baratos pero en la hoja tecnica dice que la salida de estos paneles dice: Working voltaje de 36.8v y Working current 8.16A  y los inversores aceptan 12v de entrada y 10 A, en el caso de la entrada de voltaje si hago un circuito que baje esos 36.8 al voltaje que me piden (12v), se bajaría la eficiencia, creo yo. En este caso tendría que conseguir un inversor con entrada 36v a 10a o la hacer un circuito que me baje el voltaje?.

Gracias nuevamente por tus respuestas.


----------

